# what mpg you get with 351W



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I got 351W EFI for 93 F350.


Since I heard some claim it 1 mpg to 23 mpg.

So I would like know what normal mpg you get. For me I bet 10-12 for 1 ton regular cab with C6 3 speed with gear ratio 3.55


Is there any power different from V8 5.4L 

I notice when drive 97 F250 HD 351W with 4.10 it seem it have more power than 01 F250 v8 5.4L with 4.10


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

About the same as a newer V-10. My Father had a '92 with a 351.


10-10-10-10........10 uphill, 10 downhill, 10 loaded and 10 unloaded....lol


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had many fords in the 80's and 90's range and never had 1 get over 12 to 13mpg...


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

my f250 get 13-15 mile per gallon


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a 96 F 350 with a 351W, 4.10 gears and an E4OD tranny, and the best it ever did was about 8mpg. Needless to say that truck has undergone a recent heart transplant and is now diesel and gets 18MPG


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

camconcrete;742160 said:


> I have a 96 F 350 with a 351W, 4.10 gears and an E4OD tranny, and the best it ever did was about 8mpg. Needless to say that truck has undergone a recent heart transplant and is now diesel and gets 18MPG


I have one like this with the 351W and I would say 8 at the most and plowing the thing is a gas hog.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The 1989 Big Red Drain has the c-6 / 351. It gets 10 mpg in the city and gallons to the hour plowing.


----------

